# Mainboard ohne AGP, aber VGA onboard



## Aerron (25. Mai 2008)

Hm ich habe gestern mal wieder einen Alten PC  bekommen 


so was habe ich noch nicht gesehen einen Sockel A bord mit VGA Onbord ohne einen AGP steckplatz das hat  nur drei PCI steckplätze 

und einen Athlon Xp 1700 +  der lief  nur bei 1040 mhz bis ich den FSb auf 133  erhöht habe  So wie die kabel verlegt sind scheint es ein Pc aus einem Laden zu sein Bis jetzt konnte ich noch nicht erkennen was es für ein Mainbord ist  es hat ein SIS VGA , zwei slotz für SD Ram und Zwei für DDR 


AC 97 Sound onbord  aber auch einen Soundblaster 5.1 Karte denke mal das sie Nach gerüstet wurde !


Tja keine ahnug  aber mit  1,5 GB Ram recht flott der kasten den werde ich auf jeden Fall behalten 

Kennt jemand sollch ein Bord??

gruß Aerron


----------



## Marbus16 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mainbord ohne AGP aber VGA onbord*



Aerron schrieb:


> Hm ich habe gestern mal wieder einen Alten PC  bekommen
> 
> 
> so was habe ich noch nicht gesehen einen Sockel A bord mit VGA Onbord ohne einen AGP steckplatz das hat  nur drei PCI steckplätze
> ...



was hast du, soundkarte raus und crunchen lassen


----------



## Bestia (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mainbord ohne AGP aber VGA onbord*

Omg, das nenn ich mal Highend


----------



## Aerron (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mainbord ohne AGP aber VGA onbord*

na das war ja ne arbeit  aber ich habe es rausbekommen 


es ist ein Elitegroup IGP Bord Sis 650/750 VGA   selbst auf der ECS Seite Habe ich es nicht gefunden  

 sachen gibs .........


gruß Aerron


----------



## winhistory (16. September 2008)

*AW: Mainbord ohne AGP aber VGA onbord*

OEM Bretter tauchen häufiger nicht auf den Seiten auf. Zudem gibts von denen auch Boards mit aufgelöteter CPU, die auch nur als Aufrüstkits zu finden sind.


----------



## dot (26. September 2008)

*AW: Mainbord ohne AGP aber VGA onbord*

Was sagen denn unsere ueblichen HW-Ausleseprogramme zum Board?

PS: Wieso ist ein Sockel A Board eigentlich Retro? Hatte bis vor kurzem noch eins im Haupt-PC


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mainbord ohne AGP aber VGA onbord*

denke mal weil seit sockel a bei amd schon 2 weitere wieder tot sind im desktopbereich 

ansonsten, retro würd ich sagen ist sockel a nur mit sd-ram
ab ddr wirds glaub ich nur youngtimer


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mainbord ohne AGP aber VGA onbord*

Man könnte die Grenze bei der Athlon XP Unterstützung ziehen.
Eine Plattform, die mit ein bißchen OC schneller als mein Haupt-PC ist kann jedenfalls nicht Retro sein


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mainbord ohne AGP aber VGA onbord*

Ein Mobo mit Athlon XP-Unterstützung und prima OC-Bios hab ich vor ein paar Monaten samt CPU(kein XP) und Ram(SDR) verschenkt, so Retro fand ich das  .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mainbord ohne AGP aber VGA onbord*

pfff. SD RAM kannste lieber mir schenken. (SoA Board und nen Stapel Durons hab ich noch)


----------

